# Wentylator pracujący cały czas na pełnych obrotach LAPTOP

## and1987

Problem polega na tym, że gdy mam odłączone zasilanie to wentylator nie pracuje, zaraz po włączeniu zasilania sieciowego zaczyna pracować wentylator na pełnych obrotch (oczywiście system nie jest w żaden sposób obciążony), gdy odłącze zasilacz wentylator się wyłącza.

Dodam, że mam zainstalowane laptop mode tools.

Czy idzie w jakiś sposób to skonfigurować może przez: /sys/class/hwmon /sys/class/power_supply bądz laptop-mode.conf żeby przy włączonym zasilaczu wentylator automatycznie (system nie obciążony) nie pracował cały czas na pełnych obrotach

# ls -l /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/

```
root@ja-Inspiron-7520:~# ls -l /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 Jan 25 12:00 device -> ../../../coretemp.0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    0 Jan 25 16:55 power

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 Jan 25 12:00 subsystem -> ../../../../../class/hwmon

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jan 25 12:00 uevent
```

ls -l /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/

```
root@ja-Inspiron-7520:~# ls -l /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/

driver/           temp1_input       temp3_crit        temp4_label

hwmon/            temp1_label       temp3_crit_alarm  temp4_max

modalias          temp1_max         temp3_input       temp5_crit

name              temp2_crit        temp3_label       temp5_crit_alarm

power/            temp2_crit_alarm  temp3_max         temp5_input

subsystem/        temp2_input       temp4_crit        temp5_label

temp1_crit        temp2_label       temp4_crit_alarm  temp5_max

temp1_crit_alarm  temp2_max         temp4_input       uevent
```

ls -l /sys/class/power_supply/BAT1/

```
root@ja-Inspiron-7520:~# ls -l /sys/class/power_supply/BAT1/

total 0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jan 25 12:06 alarm

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jan 25 16:57 cycle_count

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 Jan 25 16:57 device -> ../../../PNP0C0A:00

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jan 25 12:00 energy_full

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jan 25 12:00 energy_full_design

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jan 25 12:00 energy_now

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jan 25 12:00 manufacturer

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jan 25 12:00 model_name

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    0 Jan 25 16:57 power

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jan 25 12:00 power_now

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jan 25 12:00 present

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jan 25 12:00 serial_number

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jan 25 12:00 status

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 Jan 25 11:59 subsystem -> ../../../../../../../../class/power_supply

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jan 25 12:00 technology

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jan 25 12:00 type

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jan 25 11:59 uevent

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jan 25 12:00 voltage_min_design

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jan 25 12:00 voltage_now

```

ls -l /sys/class/power_supply/ACAD/

```
root@ja-Inspiron-7520:~# ls -l /sys/class/power_supply/ACAD/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 Jan 25 16:59 device -> ../../../ACPI0003:00

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jan 25 12:00 online

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    0 Jan 25 16:59 power

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 Jan 25 11:59 subsystem -> ../../../../../../../../class/power_supply

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jan 25 12:00 type

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Jan 25 11:59 uevent
```

/etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf

```
###############################################################################

#

# Configuration for Laptop Mode Tools

# -----------------------------------

#

# There is a "system" to the configuration setting names:

#    CONTROL_something=0/1   Determines whether Laptop Mode Tools controls 

#                            something

#    LM_something=value      Value of "something" when laptop mode is active

#    NOLM_something=value    Value of "something" when laptop mode is NOT

#                            active

#    AC_something=value      Value of "something" when the computer is running

#                            on AC power

#    BATT_something=value    Value of "something when the computer is running

#                            on battery power

#

# There can be combinations of LM_/NOLM_ and AC_/BATT_ prefixes, but the

# available prefixes are different for each setting. The available ones are 

# documented in the manual page, laptop-mode.conf(8). If there is no LM_/

# NOLM_ in a setting name, then the value is used independently of laptop

# mode state, and similarly, if there is no AC_/BATT_, then the value is used

# independently of power state.

#

# Some options only work on ACPI systems. They are marked ACPI-ONLY.

#

# Note that this configuration file is a fragment of shell script: you

# can use all the features of the shell scripting language to achieve your

# desired configuration.

#

# 

# Modules

# -------

#

# Laptop Mode Tools modules have separate configuration files, that can be

# found in /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d. Please look through these configuration

# files as well, there are many useful power saving tools in there!

#

###############################################################################

###############################################################################

# Enable/Disable laptop-mode-tools execution

# ------------------------------------------

# Set it to 0 to completely disable laptop-mode-tools from running

###############################################################################

#

ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_TOOLS=1

###############################################################################

# Configuration debugging

# -----------------------

###############################################################################

#

# Set this to 1 if you want to see a lot of information when you start/stop 

# laptop_mode.

#

VERBOSE_OUTPUT=0

# Set this to 1 if you want to log messages to syslog

LOG_TO_SYSLOG=1

# Run in shell debug mode

# Enable this if you would like to execute the entire laptop-mode-tools program

# in shell debug mode. Warning: This will create a lot of text output

# If you are debugging an individual module, perhaps you would want to enable

# each module specific debug mode (available in module conf files)

DEBUG=0

###############################################################################

# When to enable laptop mode

# --------------------------

#

# "Laptop mode" is the mode in which laptop mode tools makes the computer

# consume less power. This includes the kernel "laptop_mode" feature, which

# allows your hard drives to spin down, as well as various other settings which

# can be tweaked by laptop mode tools. You can enable or disable all of these

# settings using the CONTROL_... options further down in this config file.

###############################################################################

#

# Enable laptop mode when on battery power.

#

ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_ON_BATTERY=1

#

# Enable laptop mode when on AC power.

#

ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_ON_AC=1

#

# Enable laptop mode when the laptop's lid is closed, even when we're on AC

# power? (ACPI-ONLY)

#

ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_WHEN_LID_CLOSED=1

#

# Enable all simple zero-configuration auto modules

# This option enables all simple modules (listed below) without requiring

# the user to enable each module individually

#

# List of modules which can be automatically enabled with this setting are:

#

# ac97-powersave

# cpufreq

# dpms-standby

# eee-superhe

# ethernet

# exec-commands

# hal-polling

# hdparm

# intel-hda-powersave

# intel-sata-powermgmt

# nmi-watchdog

# runtime-pm

# sched-mc-power-savings

# sched-smt-power-savings

# terminal-blanking

# usb-autosuspend

# wireless-ipw-power

# wireless-iwl-power

# wireless-power

#

# Set this to 1 to enable all simple zero-configuration auto modules listed above.

#

# NOTE: You can explicitly enable/disable any of the above modules by changing their

# values in the individual settings file

#

ENABLE_AUTO_MODULES=1

###############################################################################

# When to enable data loss sensitive features

# -------------------------------------------

#

# When data loss sensitive features are disabled, laptop mode tools acts as if

# laptop mode were disabled, for those features only.

#

# Data loss sensitive features include:

# - laptop_mode (i.e., delayed writes)

# - hard drive write cache

#

# All of the options that follow can be set to 0 in order to prevent laptop

# mode tools from using them to stop data loss sensitive features. Use this

# when you have a battery that reports the wrong information, that confuses

# laptop mode tools.

#

# Disabling data loss sensitive features is ACPI-ONLY, and it only works if

# your battery gives off frequent ACPI events to indicate a change in battery

# level.

#

# NOTE: If your battery does NOT give off battery events often enough, you can

# enable the battery-level-polling module to make this work. Look at the

# file /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/battery-level-polling.conf for more information.

#

###############################################################################

#

# Disable all data loss sensitive features when the battery level (in % of the

# battery capacity) reaches this value.

#

MINIMUM_BATTERY_CHARGE_PERCENT=3

#

# Disable data loss sensitive features when the battery reports its state

# as "critical".

#

DISABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_ON_CRITICAL_BATTERY_LEVEL=1

###############################################################################

# Controlled hard drives and partitions

# -------------------------------------

#

# For spinning down your hard drives, laptop mode will remount file systems and

# adjust hard drive spindown timeouts. These parameters specify which

# devices and partitions are affected by laptop mode.

###############################################################################

#

# The drives that laptop mode controls.

# Separate them by a space, e.g. HD="/dev/hda /dev/hdb". The default is a

# wildcard, which will get you all your IDE and SCSI/SATA drives.

#

HD="/dev/[hs]d[abcdefgh]"

#

# The partitions (or mount points) that laptop mode controls.

# Separate the values by spaces. Use "auto" to indicate all partitions on drives

# listed in HD. You can add things to "auto", e.g. "auto /dev/hdc3". You can

# also specify mount points, e.g. "/mnt/data".

#

PARTITIONS="auto /dev/mapper/*"

#

# If this is enabled, laptop mode tools will assume that SCSI drives are

# really SATA drives that only _look_ like SCSI drives, and will use hdparm

# to control them. Set this to 0 if you have /dev/sd devices and you want

# laptop mode tools to use the "sdparm" command to control them. 

#

ASSUME_SCSI_IS_SATA=1

###############################################################################

# Hard drive behaviour settings

# -----------------------------

#

# These settings specify how laptop mode tools will adjust the various

# parameters of your hard drives and file systems.

###############################################################################

#

# Maximum time, in seconds, of work that you are prepared to lose when your

# system crashes or power runs out. This is the maximum time that Laptop Mode

# will keep unsaved data waiting in memory before spinning up your hard drive.

#

LM_BATT_MAX_LOST_WORK_SECONDS=600

LM_AC_MAX_LOST_WORK_SECONDS=360

#

# Should laptop mode tools control readahead?

#

CONTROL_READAHEAD=1

#

# Read-ahead, in kilobytes. You can spin down the disk while playing MP3/OGG

# by setting the disk readahead to a reasonable size, e.g. 3072 (3 MB).

# Effectively, the disk will read a complete MP3 at once, and will then spin 

# down while the MP3/OGG is playing. Don't set this too high, because the 

# readahead is applied to _all_ files that are read from disk.

#

LM_READAHEAD=3072

NOLM_READAHEAD=128

#

# Should laptop mode tools add the "noatime" option to the mount options when 

# laptop mode is enabled?

#

CONTROL_NOATIME=0

# Should laptop use relatime instead of noatime? The "relatime" mount option has

# more standards-compliant semantics, and allows more applications to work,

# while retaining a low level of atime updates (i.e., disk writes).

USE_RELATIME=1

#

# Should laptop mode tools control the hard drive idle timeout settings?

#

CONTROL_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT=1

#

# Idle timeout values. (hdparm -S)

# Default is 2 hours on AC (NOLM_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT_SECONDS=7200) and 20 seconds

# for battery and for AC with laptop mode on.

#

LM_AC_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT_SECONDS=20

LM_BATT_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT_SECONDS=20

NOLM_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT_SECONDS=7200

#

# Should laptop mode tools control the hard drive power management settings?

#

# Set to 0 to disable

CONTROL_HD_POWERMGMT="auto"

#

# Power management for HD (hdparm -B values)

#

BATT_HD_POWERMGMT=1

LM_AC_HD_POWERMGMT=254

NOLM_AC_HD_POWERMGMT=254

#

# Should laptop mode tools control the hard drive write cache settings?

#

CONTROL_HD_WRITECACHE=0

#

# Write cache settings for HD (hdparm -W values)

#

NOLM_AC_HD_WRITECACHE=1

NOLM_BATT_HD_WRITECACHE=0

LM_HD_WRITECACHE=0

###############################################################################

# Settings you probably don't want to touch

# -----------------------------------------

#

# It is usually not necessary to change these parameters. They are included

# for completeness' sake.

###############################################################################

#

# Change mount options on partitions in PARTITIONS? You don't really want to

# disable this. If you do, then your hard drives will probably not spin down

# anymore.

#

CONTROL_MOUNT_OPTIONS=1

#

# Dirty synchronous ratio.  At this percentage of dirty pages the process

# which calls write() does its own writeback.

#

LM_DIRTY_RATIO=60

NOLM_DIRTY_RATIO=40

#

# Allowed dirty background ratio, in percent.  Once DIRTY_RATIO has been

# exceeded, the kernel will wake pdflush which will then reduce the amount

# of dirty memory to dirty_background_ratio.  Set this nice and low, so once

# some writeout has commenced, we do a lot of it.

#

LM_DIRTY_BACKGROUND_RATIO=1

NOLM_DIRTY_BACKGROUND_RATIO=10

#

# kernel default settings -- don't touch these unless you know what you're 

# doing.

#

DEF_UPDATE=5

DEF_XFS_AGE_BUFFER=15

DEF_XFS_SYNC_INTERVAL=30

DEF_XFS_BUFD_INTERVAL=1

DEF_MAX_AGE=30

#

# This must be adjusted manually to the value of HZ in the running kernel

# on 2.4, until the XFS people change their 2.4 external interfaces to work in

# centisecs. This can be automated, but it's a work in progress that still

# needs some fixes. On 2.6 kernels, XFS uses USER_HZ instead of HZ for

# external interfaces, and that is currently always set to 100. So you don't

# need to change this on 2.6.

#

XFS_HZ=100

#

# Seconds laptop mode has to to wait after the disk goes idle before doing

# a sync.

#

LM_SECONDS_BEFORE_SYNC=2
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Nawet nie podales jakiego masz notebooka, ale spoko.

Mozliwosci jest wiele, np. kiedy masz podpiety zasilacz skalowanie procesora jest ustawione na full, inna opcja to ustawienia w biosie, ze gdy jest AC to wiatrak zawsze chodzi. Wiecej nie moge wymyslic bez wiedzy co to za notebook

----------

## and1987

Notebook to: Dell Inspiron 7520

Bios jest bardzo okrojony i nie ma tam nic odnoścnie konfiguracji AC

cpufreq.conf

```
#

# Configuration file for Laptop Mode Tools module cpufreq.

#

# For more information, consult the laptop-mode.conf(8) manual page.

#

###############################################################################

# CPU frequency scaling and throttling

# ------------------------------------

#

# Laptop mode tools can automatically adjust your kernel CPU frequency

# settings. This includes upper and lower limits and scaling governors.

# There is also support for CPU throttling, on systems that don't support

# frequency scaling.

#

# This feature only works on 2.6 kernels.

#

#

# IMPORTANT: In versions 1.36 and earlier, these settings were included in the

# main laptop-mode.conf configuration file. If they are still present, they

# overrule the settings in this file. To fix this, simply delete the settings

# from the main config file.

#

###############################################################################

# Enable debug mode for this module

# Set to 1 if you want to debug this module

DEBUG=0

#

# Should laptop mode tools control the CPU frequency settings?

#

# Set to 0 to disable

CONTROL_CPU_FREQUENCY="auto"

#

# Legal values are "slowest" for the slowest speed that your

# CPU is able to operate at, "fastest" for the fastest speed,

# "medium" for some value in the middle, or any value listed in

# /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies.

# The "governor" can be any governor installed on your system, this usually

# includes "ondemand", "conservative", and "performance". The

# "IGNORE_NICE_LOAD" setting specifies that background programs that have

# a low priority ("nice level") should not cause the CPU frequency to

# be increased. (You generally want this to be enabled in battery mode.)

#

BATT_CPU_MAXFREQ=slowest

BATT_CPU_MINFREQ=slowest

BATT_CPU_GOVERNOR=powersave

BATT_CPU_IGNORE_NICE_LOAD=1

LM_AC_CPU_MAXFREQ=slowest

LM_AC_CPU_MINFREQ=slowest

LM_AC_CPU_GOVERNOR=powersave

LM_AC_CPU_IGNORE_NICE_LOAD=1

NOLM_AC_CPU_MAXFREQ=slowest

NOLM_AC_CPU_MINFREQ=slowest

NOLM_AC_CPU_GOVERNOR=powersave

NOLM_AC_CPU_IGNORE_NICE_LOAD=0

#

# Should laptop mode tools control the CPU throttling? This is only useful

# on processors that don't have frequency scaling.

# (Only works when you have /proc/acpi/processor/CPU*/throttling.)

# 

# This is only useful on older P4 processors that do not support frequency

# scaling. On such processors, this is the only way to reduce power consumption

# but at the cost of higher performance penalty.

#

# Enable this only if you have a processor that does not support frequency scaling

# On most new processors, you might want to disable it.

#

# Set to 0 to disable.

CONTROL_CPU_THROTTLING=0

#

# Legal values are "maximum" for the maximum (slowest) throttling level,

# "minimum" for minimum (fastest) throttling level, "medium" for a value

# somewhere in the middle (this is usually 50% for P4s), or any value listed

# in /proc/acpi/processor/CPU*/throttling. Be careful when using "maximum":

# this may be _very_ slow (in fact, with P4s it slows down the processor

# by a factor 8).

#

BATT_CPU_THROTTLING=medium

LM_AC_CPU_THROTTLING=medium

NOLM_AC_CPU_THROTTLING=minimum

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Mozesz uzyc dellfand badz i8kutils, domyslnie sa tylko 3 tryby, off, low i high, mozesz to ustawic przez 'i8kctl fan 0 0' badz 1 1 czy 2 2 (kiedys w dellach byly po 2 wiatraki). i8kutils dostarcza deamona o nazwie i8kmon ale skrypt startowy w gentoo jest jakis niebardzo ale to mozna naprawic.

Po uzyciu i8kctl fan sa dwie mozliwosci, bios odrazu spowrotem 'zawladnie' nad wiatrakami badz nie, i jezeli nie, to od tego momentu sam go nie wylaczy/przelaczy na inne obroty wiec userspace deamon musi sie tym zajac.

----------

## and1987

Tylko problem polega na tym, że nie mam pojęcia jak skonfigurować "laptop mode tools", żeby przy załączonym zasilaczu sieciowym laptop pracował w trybie jak na baterii.

Przypadki użycia:

1. Mam uruchomiony laptop_mode i pracuje na samej baterii jest OK (wyntylator nie pracuje lub bardzo wolno)

2. Mam uruchomiony laptop_mode i pracuje na zasilaczu sieciowym - wentylator "szaleje"

3. Mam wyłączony laptop_mode i pracule na baterii / zasilaczu - wentylator "szaleje"

Wiec podejrzewam, że problem tkwi w ustawieniach laptop mode tools. Tylko z tego nie wiem gdzie można to poprawić bo "ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_ON_AC=1" mam ustawione.

Mam jeszcze pytanie odnośnie "i8kctl fan 0 0" czy jak to jest niebezpieczne dla procesora gdy będzie obciążony, czy może jakiś układ na płycie głównej wykryje zwiekszoną temperature i przejmie kontrole ?

----------

## sebas86

U mnie na dellu z podobnymi bebechami (mamy ten sam chipset) było podobnie do czasu zrezygnowania z i8k, w dodatku moduł powodował przycięcia na kilkadziesiąt-kilkaset milisekund przy pełnym obciążeniu (widoczne zwłaszcza w grach, wystarczy odpalić np. TORCS). Po wywaleniu modułu nadal wentylatory załączają się za często jak na mój gust, ale przynajmniej po ostudzeniu spada prędkość do akceptowalnej wartości, z i8k nawet po schodzeniu do normalnych wartości szalał na pełnych prędkościach.

----------

## SlashBeast

No jezeli choc raz uzyles go do zmiany ustawien wiatraka to do restartu bios nie przejmowal ich spowrotem, chyba, ze wymuszal to ale i to sie da wylaczyc (smm.c z i8kutils odpalony z argumentem 30a3, 31a3 by spowrotem bios/uefi kontrolowalo wiatraki).

----------

## and1987

Problem wynikał z tego, że domyślnie włączona była GPU (radeon hd 7520M) i po wyłączeniu:

```
echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
```

 Wentylator się uspokoił.

----------

